# A1 Trimmers - leather clad?



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Hoping to book in with A1 trimmers tomorrow for reupholstery in leather.

Has anyone had similar done by the same?

Have seen many positive reviews of their work, but not in full leather. Would appreciate some comments, and especially some pics.

thanks in advance,

Timotei


----------

